

A git mirror of aaronsw.com - psycr
https://github.com/jdjkelly/www.aaronsw.com

======
idm
what is the story behind the creation of this repository? It doesn't appear to
be 100% current. For example, there is no 2002/memeBirth/kerberos.cgi in the
git repo even though one is present on the live site.

